# Duda en Labview, creo que bastante básica.



## Juanchi (Ene 8, 2008)

Hola gente.

Estoy con mi proyecto fin de carrera para el que tengo que usar el software Labview. Desafortunadamente es un programa nuevo para mi, pues no lo hemos utilizado nada en la carrera. Ahora llevo un tiempo trabajando con él, peleándome y bueno, algo mejor andamos.

El proyecto en cuestión es un sistema de adquisición. Se pretenden medir las vibraciones de un sistema de engranajes y luego tratar esos datos para diversos fines, pero paso de aburriros.

La cuestión es que deben existir dos tipos diferentes de configuraciones de adquisición. La primera, para 4 canales (los 4 de los que dispone el hardware de National Instruments) sin tacómetro, y la segunda, haciendo que uno de los 4 canales sea un tacómetro.

Ahí es donde necesito vuestra ayuda. Por separado hago sin problema (de momento y hasta donde sé) la adquisición. 

El problema que tengo es el siguiente: Tengo un archivo .VI para cada tipo de las dos adquisiciones posibles, y si quiero la configuración 1 tengo que abrir el archivo 1 y si quiero la configuración 2, pues el archivo 2.

Lo que no sé hacer, pero se puede fijo, es crear un archivo diferente, donde al usuario se le de la opción de elegir que tipo de configuración quiere, y que se carge directamente el archivo 1 o el archivo 2, según la respuesta del usuario.

Es decir. Llega el usuario y ejecuta el archivo de adquisición en labview. Y en el "Panel frontal" le sale. "¿Que tipo de adquisición vas a hacer? ¿Con tacómetro o sin tacómetro?" o algo así, y que tenga dos opciones, y que al elegir una, le abra directamente el archivo de adquisición .VI correspondiente.

Bueno, no sé si me he explicado bien. Espero que si alguien sabe cómo hacerlo me lo comente, porque de verdad que lo he intentado, pero no soy capaz. Me está constando mucho el programa este. La verdad es que es complicadillo en algunos aspectos y encima mi tutor tampoco tiene mucha idea, por eso me vuelvo loco.

Cualquier duda me comentais.

Gracias de antemano, aunque sólo sea por leeros este rollo.

Saludos!


----------



## aguevara (Ene 8, 2008)

no necesitas de 2 VI con uno solo y generando subrutinas (lo cual es posible en labview), en tu plano principal generas la pregunta acerca de la opcion seguido haces un lazo goto y redireccionas a la subrutina seleccionada, en el PC deberas tener algo asi como tres recuadros dentro de tu proyecto donde cada recuadro es un proceso independiente o interdependiente segun decidas.


----------



## Juanchi (Ene 8, 2008)

Bien, probaré esa opción que me dices, a ver si sale.

Gracias.


----------



## cannabico (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola, yo en mi PFC utilice Labview y también me tenía que manejar con varios VI, lectura, escritura, etc...

Así que por lo que recuerdo, desde el panel frontal  utilizaba un objeto, creo que era una lista desplegable que me servía para determinar una opción. Luego utilizaba el valor de esa opción para pasarsela a un switch. Y en cada caso del switch metía un VI distinto.

PD. Mi tutor tampoco me ayudo mucho que digamos, pero con trabajo todo sale, ánimo.


----------

